# Your Favorite Paint Brand



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

What is your favorite brand of paint? I don't know how to do a survey, and maybe it isn't necessary any way. I just want opinions, and you can use any criteria you want. In particular I was wondering how many folks liked, or disliked, these companies or brands, and why. I wasn't sure if this topic had been discussed before, did a search and did not come up with an exact match. Any way just for fun. I'll save my comments for a while. Don't be limited by the list, as I am sure it is not all inclusive.:thumbupr :no:
Thanks, and Happy Painting, Paul.

Benjamin Moore
Behr
Dutch Boy
ICI (Glidden)
PPG (Porter, Olympic, etc.)
Sherwin Williams
Zinsser
Valspar
MAB
Pratt and Lambert


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Ben Moore


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

NuView, Why do you like BM? Do you use their software to show homeowners how beautiful you could make their homes?
Paul


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

Pittsburgh for me, love the Manor Hall line. SW Superhide for prime and ceilings.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Behr would not even be on any seious painters list.:blink: :no: :no:


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

What is the thing against Behr? I must admit I used some ceiling paint that a customer bought, and had good experience. Why is Behr out of the running?
Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ben Moore here too. :thumbsup:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

*Benjamin Moore*: probably paint that customers want the most because its the most advertised in ny/ct and the paint i use the most..regal line is fantastic for consistint results.. The new aura line coverageand quality reminds me of the old shruder paints/fine paints of europe.. 
*BEHR: *I have used it on occasion, it compares to bm super hide or super spec line and also sw pro-mar... the colors are not as consistint but Quality is ok
*Sherwin williams:*With Benjamin Moore its most popular with customers and also what i use the most. I like their exterior stains over bm and anyone else for that matter... interior line of super paint i like but not as much as regal line...Duration is also close to aura line in superior quality and coverage..
*Pratt& lamert and Pittsburg:* If i had to use anoher product other then bm or sw i would use these two next...their top of the line collection are great quality but w/ all the paint companies i just dont get customers in my area that want to use these paints


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> What is the thing against Behr?...I used some ceiling paint that a customer bought, and had good experience. Why is Behr out of the running?


Tens of thousands have had A job work out OK with Behr
Think about it
Even the crappyiest paint that fails 50% of the time has 50% non-fail rate
In ideal situations, it _can_ work
...usually looks like crap, but it'll work

Trust me, anything close to regular use...one or two jobs that aren't "ideal" (like painting a red with it), you'll learn what a can of crap that stuff really is

Also your production would have been faster with Muresco Ceiling White, trust me


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks slickshift, just looking for answers, really just limited experience with Behr, but have noticed a lot of negative comments about it. What do you think of Valspar?
Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Ben Moore and then California. And yes I do allot of exterior pictures on Ben Moore's color viewer.


----------



## Philly Painter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAB Seashore is the only thing I use for exterior work. I like BM Regal for indoor trim. I always try to educate customers that behr is junk.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Bm#1 Ppg#2


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Ben Moore and then California. And yes I do allot of exterior pictures on Ben Moore's color viewer.


How does this color viewer work? Is there a cost, or free from BM?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

www.benjaminmoore.com
www.myaurapaint.com


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

50/50, BM. and SW. which ever store closer to my job site.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I like using Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, Valspar, Pratt and Lambert, and Duron.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> NuView, Why do you like BM? Do you use their software to show homeowners how beautiful you could make their homes?
> Paul


no I dont use the software.. its just what I prefer i've had my falls with SW as well as BM but its just a physiological thing I guess because at one point and time the better lines all have there good qualities... Ive even had good experiences with Behr but just dont use it that much cause its at Home depot here..not really accessible... Pittsburgh theres one store an its way out of my way..


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I use CIL. Normally their Select line for interiors. Have never had any problems with it and it covers real nice. I would use Zinsser for some extreme jobs like houses with smoke stains or mildew and so on. They have an oil based product (dont remember the name, Bulls Eye or something) which I used on a stipple ceiling that looked like someone smoked for 150 years and looked remarkable after 2 coats. It had a super hide and easy to apply.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you guys hate Behr because of the product or the hatred of big box stores?

I have used it with as great a result as SW IMHO!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

painttofish said:


> How does this color viewer work? Is there a cost, or free from BM?



Got it free from a rep, just like anything with computers...you'll have to get use to it. Learn to take better pictures... always print full sheets on high gloss high mil paper and get an L.C.D or plasma computer screen so you'll be able to tell between the colors.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> What do you think of Valspar?


My Valspar expereince has been limited to American Traditions (Lowes) and another "house" brand I can't think of right now
I think it's slightly above Behr, but not much
I still charge extra if I have to use it
(so therefore usually get my way and get to use a quality paint)

I've tried a few other Big Box and Dept. Store paints and stains, and can w/o hesitation suggest any painter to not shop at big boxes or big chain home centers

Their product is designed by marketing depts. to address one/two-time DIYer concerns and generate high profits (and with minimal explanation or instructions on the staff's part), and in no way shape or form to provide quality painting products

Almost w/o exception you will find better quality products, tools, and advice from a real Paint Store or actual Paint Dept. of a contractor supply place


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

They have this program called EzyPaint which I have found useful in my estimations from time to time. You can import a picture of your own home (or a customers), map out the areas that are to be painted, and it changes the colour according to your selection to give you a preview of what it may look like. Its free and like Kelly said learn how to take pictures and learn how to use it, it can come in handy. 

Every now and then a customer can be indecisive as to which colour they want. I let them know I can show them a rough preview and sometimes even going that extra mile can land me that job as opposed to the next estimation. But its not an exact science as in the picture you may come up with, may not look exactly like what it looks like in real life, given lighting, fade, etc. But its kind of cool!


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

To be honest - I have used that behr 100% acrylic interior enamel undercoater and I thought it was a fine product - I have used it on some pine trim and plaster walls. Their ceiling paint goes on like satin paint - and doesn't go very far - but it is about the brightest white out there.

My Favorite paints are P&L, California, Muralo, Pittsburgh, and Ace paint.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Ace paint? I have never had the nerve to try it.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Slickshift, does Benjamin Moore have their own stores? I am in a town of about 150,000 or so (including college students), and I have only ONE source of BM paints, and that is at a "Do It" hardware store. There are a couple of isles of BM paint, and the store does sell Wooster brushes. We have TWO Sherwin Williams stores, 1 ICI, 1MAB, plus 2 Menards, 1 Lowes, 1 Home Depot, and 3Wal-Marts. Wonder if there is a BM exclusive store out there somewhere?

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Ace paint is one of the best kept secrets, 4th largest paint manufacturer in North America - they make a solid vinyl based acrylic interior paint. 4 years ago - it was exactly the same quality as what regal was then. They aren't trying to be the el primo 100% acrylic paint for interiors. And it is so beautiful to work with. I don't use it most of the time - because it doesn't have a 'name' and most people would assume it's junk. Their exterior paint is a different matter - it is 100% acrylic - and every house I have made the substitution over Ben Moore - it has given far superior results! It ain't the very very very best paint out there - but damn, it is great paint. Try it on your own home. It's the only paint that has given me truly perfect 'one' coat coverage from time to time. Their semigloss interior is ok - but wall paints and ceiling paints are to die for. They even have a special red base on top of the normal bases for mixing deep red colors - and it was giving better than aura coverage 5 years before aura came out. And they have an exterior clear base 100% primer to tint to any deep color you want.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> Ace paint is one of the best kept secrets, 4th largest paint manufacturer in North America - they make a solid vinyl based acrylic interior paint. 4 years ago - it was exactly the same quality as what regal was then. They aren't trying to be the el primo 100% acrylic paint for interiors. And it is so beautiful to work with. I don't use it most of the time - because it doesn't have a 'name' and most people would assume it's junk. Their exterior paint is a different matter - it is 100% acrylic - and every house I have made the substitution over Ben Moore - it has given far superior results! It ain't the very very very best paint out there - but damn, it is great paint. Try it on your own home. It's the only paint that has given me truly perfect 'one' coat coverage from time to time. Their semigloss interior is ok - but wall paints and ceiling paints are to die for. They even have a special red base on top of the normal bases for mixing deep red colors - and it was giving better than aura coverage 5 years before aura came out. And they have an exterior clear base 100% primer to tint to any deep color you want.


How about pricing?


----------



## thepaintman80 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think Ben Moore does an excellent job marketing which is why a lot of people like it. If they didn't Ben Moore would not spend so large a percentage on it's image. Sure they have some excellent products in some lines but a universally better paint there is not. A smart painter will find out what works for other paints from other paint manufacturers. I can tell you from experience I have seen few products like Pittsburgh Paint's Manor Hall. Their acrylic high-gloss is the best in the industry. It flows, levels, retains color, adheres, and hardens like nothing I have ever seen. Kelly-Moore Paint Company is the company it is today because of one product, 1240. It was formulated perfectly for the San Francisco Bay Area. Behr paint uses the same formulation in Alaska as it does in Florida. I suggest buying from regionals or nationals such as Pittsburgh Paint, ICI, or Sherwin Williams that formulate products for specific markets. It is also good to purchase from more than one supplier because it forces the suppliers to compete for your business. When I was a rep I loved hearing someone say proudly that they bought 100% Kelly-Moore. I could raise their prices with little fear of losing them. I now work for a PPG distributor and I will not blow smoke up your pipes. I think their Speedhide Eggshell 6-4xx line is awesome for the price. It can make a small painter competitive with little fear of paint failure. Manor Hall is all I would use in my own home. 

I highly recommend checking out paintquality.com I even recommend that you have your customers check it out. It can be a very excellent tool in selling your customer into quality. 

Sherwin Williams makes some excellent coatings but it is generally viewed as a monster by others in the paint industry. It also has a reputation for being ruthless to its employees. ICI will be an interesting brand to watch as it has been acquired by Akzo Nobel and Akzo has some awesome technology at it's disposal. PPG has a lot of that same technology. For a brand sold through independents I would really take a look at their product lines. I have been very impressed, surprised and impressed really.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

thepaintman80 said:


> I think Ben Moore does an excellent job marketing which is why a lot of people like it. If they didn't Ben Moore would not spend so large a percentage on it's image. Sure they have some excellent products in some lines but a universally better paint there is not. A smart painter will find out what works for other paints from other paint manufacturers. I can tell you from experience I have seen few products like Pittsburgh Paint's Manor Hall. Their acrylic high-gloss is the best in the industry. It flows, levels, retains color, adheres, and hardens like nothing I have ever seen. Kelly-Moore Paint Company is the company it is today because of one product, 1240. It was formulated perfectly for the San Francisco Bay Area. Behr paint uses the same formulation in Alaska as it does in Florida. I suggest buying from regionals or nationals such as Pittsburgh Paint, ICI, or Sherwin Williams that formulate products for specific markets. It is also good to purchase from more than one supplier because it forces the suppliers to compete for your business. When I was a rep I loved hearing someone say proudly that they bought 100% Kelly-Moore. I could raise their prices with little fear of losing them. I now work for a PPG distributor and I will not blow smoke up your pipes. I think their Speedhide Eggshell 6-4xx line is awesome for the price. It can make a small painter competitive with little fear of paint failure. Manor Hall is all I would use in my own home.
> 
> I highly recommend checking out paintquality.com I even recommend that you have your customers check it out. It can be a very excellent tool in selling your customer into quality.
> 
> Sherwin Williams makes some excellent coatings but it is generally viewed as a monster by others in the paint industry. It also has a reputation for being ruthless to its employees. ICI will be an interesting brand to watch as it has been acquired by Akzo Nobel and Akzo has some awesome technology at it's disposal. PPG has a lot of that same technology. For a brand sold through independents I would really take a look at their product lines. I have been very impressed, surprised and impressed really.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you guys hate Behr because of the product or the hatred of big box stores?

The product sucks.I buy most of my sundries at the BB stores,no problem there.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Diamond Vogel #1

Sherwin Williams #2

Manor Hall #3


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Paint brands...*

Hi Guys,
As some of you know, I work at a fairly busy ACE-Hardware store. We've had ACE paints for YEARS. Last Nov., we ordered in 2600 gallons of just ACE Interior paints (Fall show specials, etc.).

We're now already about 1/3 through it...

I'll put ACE-Royal up against 95% of the other brands out there. Many painters here love putting this on. Very popular color-palette among our Decorator's & clients. 
* ACE-Royal has been 100% Acrylic Latex for some time now, including the Primers.
* ACE has made their own paint (2 plants in Chicago) for over 20 yrs.
* The Red & Yellow bases help greatly when REAL vivid colors are being used! Only available in Satin & Semi-gloss sheens so far. These have been available for a few years.
* Pricing...Low-to-mid $20's/gal.
* As part of our Salesfloor, we have 3 16' bulk-racks of paints. One is for ACE Interior. We keep ~ 4 pallets of ACE on the floor, with other tint-bases on the upper-shelves.
* Another rack is shared between Ralph-Lauren & C2.
* Another rack is ACE & C2 Exterior, along with Sikkens, Penofin, & Cabot Stains.
* I'll be receiving over 600 gallons of Ralph-Lauren this week too! Oh My achin' back:blink: !!!

The ACE rack:
<a href="http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x169/Faron79/?action=view&current=CopyofHPIM0561.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x169/Faron79/CopyofHPIM0561.jpg" border="0" alt="ACE rack of Flat &amp; Semi-Gloss/Ceiling-Paints"></a>
Other side of this rack:
<a href="http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x169/Faron79/?action=view&current=CopyofHPIM0562.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x169/Faron79/CopyofHPIM0562.jpg" border="0" alt="ACE Satin &amp; Eggshell side w/pallets underneath."></a>

>>> Needless to say ACE-Royal is very popular here:yes: !

Faron


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

*pressure*



chrisn said:


> Behr would not even be on any seious painters list.:blink: :no: :no:


Probably true, Chris, but they have done an outstanding job of advertising and brand recognition with HOs so they are a contender...

As WE promote a superior quality of workmanship, and stand behind it, we require the best available products that a factory rep will stand behind if some discrepancy should arise with the product.

I get excellent service from the Frazee rep. Frazee Paint is a regional mfg here in socal. Good Stuff.

Also, we get good service from Sherwin Williams.
and of course, they're like ZZ Top... Nationwide.

However, on a T & M job, where the HO is full of consumerguide and providing product of THEIR choice, we've got to know what to expect from it. I've had good luck with their interior primer.

Present conditions of the marketplace will require more flexibility unless you are fortunate to be flying high in some niche market. :thumbup:


----------



## thepaintman80 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Behr*



chrisn said:


> Do you guys hate Behr because of the product or the hatred of big box stores?
> 
> The product sucks.I buy most of my sundries at the BB stores,no problem there.


Yeah what really sucks is that the products are really inconsistent. They do lots of formulation changes in order to cut cost to meet the demand of Depot to be competitive with Lowes. They also have pretty generic formulations. If you are using interior finishes you are better off than using exterior finishes.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have an acutal favorite. Usually use sw line, occasional BM for trim paint. 


absolute favorite, behr, for bashing purposes.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wing 54 said:


> Diamond Vogel #1
> 
> Sherwin Williams #2
> 
> Manor Hall #3


Finally, someone else who's heard of Diamond Vogel :thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> Slickshift, does Benjamin Moore have their own stores?...Wonder if there is a BM exclusive store out there somewhere?


Paul
Ben Moore has a few company owned stores, in areas that it would not be profitable for an independent to carry them
But those are few and far between
The vast majority of Ben Moore Dealers are independent stores (and small "chains")
Many carry other brands also (possibly explaining the misconception that C2 is a BM brand)

There could be other dealers in your area, but are builder's/contractor's supply places that don't advertise BM in the paper


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Cloverdale

http://www.cloverdalepaint.com/


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


>


 
Just realized the beauty of this. Ahh, the good old days...:lol:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

90% SW
5% BM
5% PPG, Cabot's, C2

I don't use hardware store brand paints or box store brand paints. I also don't ask the employees at these places for paint/painting advice. Ever


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

OK, before you blast me, I know I am biased.
100% Mythic
Pre-Mythic, I was a BenniMoore user, didnt know the difference. Now that I know and now that we have Mythic, you could never alter my course back. I always am open to see other products that have evolved, but so far, I truly believe there is only one. 
My biased view...


----------



## Rossiter Painting (Jan 31, 2008)

I use either Shirwin Williams or Pitsburgh Paints. 
I like SW's Promar 200 
or Ppg's Porter paints for interior painting. 
Ppg's Manor Hall for Cabinetry and Trim. 
SW's Shirwood Cabinet grade lacquer for stained cabinets and trim.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you saying that you are biased because you are on the Mythic payroll? 
I Called Mythic, and was told that there are currently no stores here in Indiana. However, the gentleman did say that the web site would be updated soon to allow folks to order paint on line. I would try Mythic if it were available.
I have been using SW Duration this past week, and it has a lower VOC rating. It is good paint and I used 4 different colors.:yes: 

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

It is no secret that I am with the company. After finding out about the company, I was so impressed, I got an investor group together to bring it mainstream. When you were on the phone, you could have ordered some samples. Be careful with lower VOC's, that doesnt say anything about their carcinogen levels or other toxins. We, of course have none. 
Thanks,
Keir


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

KeirK:
Did receive the sample of ceiling paint. Have not had the opportunity to try it out yet. Thanks.

I know the marketing distribution takes some time. I did mention you to my main paint dealer here in on the coast. I believe you guys need to get some into the stores even if you have to do a few on consignment.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Well why didn't the gentleman tell me about samples? I'll call monday and look into samples. More power to you, you are doing the work you believe in and are commited to. Free market capitalism rules! God bless America.

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

If any of you have access to Consumer Reports MAR 08 ...
Chapter title: Interior Paints A stirring at the top.
Inset from article: 
Best Values In All Gloss Level: Kilz from Walmart and Behr from HD
Tops for one-coat coverage: Kilz, Behr, Dutch Boy
Toughest for High Traffic: Kilz, Behr, Dutch Boy
Better for Sunny spaces: Glidden, Olympic, Valspar
Best for smooth finish: Kilz, Behr


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> KeirK:
> Did receive the sample of ceiling paint. Have not had the opportunity to try it out yet. Thanks.
> 
> I know the marketing distribution take some time. I did mention you to my main paint dealer here in on the coast. I believe you guys need to get some into the stores even if you have to do a few on consignment.


OUr store count grows daily, we have an aggressive sales force and ambition. no need to use consignment. We have a ton of dealers already, sorry if we havent hit your area yet. We will.....


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> If any of you have access to Consumer Reports MAR 08 ...
> Chapter title: Interior Paints A stirring at the top.
> Inset from article:
> Best Values In All Gloss Level: Kilz from Walmart and Behr from HD
> ...


Hysterical report. I wish I had the time to write how they do it. I am a fan of Kilz, but Behr, Cmon...


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Keirk,

I agree when they are placing $30-$60 paint below $12-15 dollar per gallon.. Sounds like DIY.

Perhaps you or others can provide some insight on the how's of their testing... since they say they are not paid by the companies they test//:blink:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> If any of you have access to Consumer Reports MAR 08 ...
> Chapter title: Interior Paints A stirring at the top.
> Inset from article:
> Best Values In All Gloss Level: Kilz from Walmart and Behr from HD
> ...


old news...saw these same results years ago when a customers brought it to my attention

the problem is that when they are testing they are not taking into account all the conditions and issues contractors face in the field...it's essentially a controlled test

...and isn't Kilz the same no matter where you buy it? 

think about it...no SW, no BM, no PBG, nothing on there? hmmm, are we using crappy paint :whistling2:


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

It kinda burns me when I run across these. In other post there are some mention of the concept of the DIY networks, the weekend redo shows, etc. 
Not sure what # of people who subscribe to consumer reports... but some of us will price a house in the next few days and here why should I pay that for paint, CR says that paint at Wal-mart, or Lowes or Home Depot is better rated.. by CR....:blink:


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

You know, about a year ago I saw a consumer reports article about one coat coverage and they gave Behr very high marks. I didn't notice if SW, BM, or PBG was included then. Almost a year ago, I am sure. Controlled test in a lab somewhere, no weirdness to overcome. I understand now.
Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

KeirK said:


> Hysterical report. I wish I had the time to write how they do it. I am a fan of Kilz, but Behr, Cmon...


This is a joke every year. I would love to hear the details of how they compile those reports if its practical to give a synopsis here...


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This is a joke every year. I would love to hear the details of how they compile those reports if its practical to give a synopsis here...


rather do it over a MH #9 in VT.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

KeirK said:


> rather do it over a MH #9 in VT.


 
deal


----------



## AuntieJan (Feb 6, 2008)

I tend to favor Sherwin Williams, but I must say I too have used Behr with excellent results. Old habits die hard; my Dad would flip over in his grave if he knew I was using anything except SW or BM.

I use Kilz (both oil and latex) also for my art projects as well as water/smoke stains etc.


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

I think the Kilz original oil primer (if the fumes don't kill you) and Kilz2 latex primer are good bangs for the buck. Cutting in over Kilz2 is great. $14/gal at Lowe's or in the low $20's for a 2 gal container.

I like BM's wall paints and Satin Impervo (I don't mind the waterborne either) but it's not always convenient to get. S-W is, and always goes the extra mile. CHB on ceilings. 

I've used Behr wall paint throughout a whole interior, nothing to write home about. I thought the coverage stunk. Tried Valspar last year in an exterior satin black latex. When I opened the can it was green/gray. I swear it. I started painting shutters anyway. It turned black as it dried. Looked nice, covered good. As a rule, though, (and I shop at these all the time for general supplies) there's little accountability or caring at the big box stores I go to and I'd never buy paint there. 

Recently used Ace Royal Touch wall paints on an interior. From a small hardware store with one paint shaker, manual formula books and I think it was about 15 minutes per gallon.  In general the paint looks nice. I don't like how it rolls out, it seems sticky or gluey.


----------



## AuntieJan (Feb 6, 2008)

KCT said:


> As a rule, though, (and I shop at these all the time for general supplies) there's little accountability or caring at the big box stores I go to and I'd never buy paint there.


I agree generally speaking, but there are some people I've come to know at those stores that actually do care and... here's a shock... remember you!

My best experience overall has been at S-W, hands down.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

SW is EVIL! 

EVIL I SAY! EVIL EVIL EVIL!!! :icon_evil:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Eric! How've you been man-how's biz?


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

> I agree generally speaking, but there are some people I've come to know at those stores that actually do care and... here's a shock... remember you!


100% true, it's always the interested, hard working individuals who make the difference. 



> SW is EVIL!


Why, because they're buying up half the world? Until they ask to put a bar code on my head they're good in my book. 

I'd love to try more paint brands. I painted on the west coast a bit and got to know Kelly-Moore and Dunn-Edwards. I agree with what someone noted earlier, that different regions have their own climates and therefore deserve their own paint formulations.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Paint brands...*

Hi KCT (& others),
Glad to hear you used ACE-Royal. I'm just surprised more haven't! There's so many ACE stores around...
It's such a popular price-point too...$19-$26/gal.

Kinda smiled to myself when you mentioned the manual tinter, formula-books, & 1 shaker!!
We're obviously in a larger town, but we've got 3 computers & 3 computerized tinters...2 Fluid-Management "twin-towers" shooting ACE/RL colorants; and the 3rd computer runs the big C2 COROB tinter (uber-expensive that one is...~$20K!).
3 single-gal. shakers, and a 5-gal size too.

On rare occasions, I've had all 3 tinters shooting, & all 4 shakers going! Kinda cool in a geeky sort of way:blink: !

Bottom-line...
98% of people that use ACE-Royal here are very happy with it. One month last year, we tickled nearly 500 :wheelchair: gallons of just ACE paints. 
Of course, C2 & RL roll out at decent clips too...

Faron
(...and we're not really a contractor-store either!)


----------



## Benmooreuser (Feb 18, 2008)

benjaminmoore.com/cash has some deals on Benjamin Moore's Regal and Fresh Start. Obviously, Benjamin Moore is my brand.


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

dincao said:


> *Benjamin Moore*: probably paint that customers want the most because its the most advertised in ny/ct and the paint i use the most..regal line is fantastic for consistint results.. The new aura line coverageand quality reminds me of the old shruder paints/fine paints of europe..
> *BEHR: *I have used it on occasion, it compares to bm super hide or super spec line and also sw pro-mar... the colors are not as consistint but Quality is ok
> *Sherwin williams:*With Benjamin Moore its most popular with customers and also what i use the most. I like their exterior stains over bm and anyone else for that matter... interior line of super paint i like but not as much as regal line...Duration is also close to aura line in superior quality and coverage..
> *Pratt& lamert and Pittsburg:* If i had to use anoher product other then bm or sw i would use these two next...their top of the line collection are great quality but w/ all the paint companies i just dont get customers in my area that want to use these paints


 
pratt and lambert is swp they own them


----------



## Inline (Feb 6, 2008)

ben moore inside sw outside


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Faron, I told myself I'd do it, so here it is... Painted a larger bedroom with Ace Royal Touch flat today in a light blue, "Tomorrow's Promise". Gotta say it covered darker existing color and numerous paint samples like crazy. Pretty amazing, actually. Could probably get away with one coat. So I'd say pretty good paint for the price.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

cole191919 said:


> I use CIL. Normally their Select line for interiors. Have never had any problems with it and it covers real nice. I would use Zinsser for some extreme jobs like houses with smoke stains or mildew and so on. They have an oil based product (dont remember the name, Bulls Eye or something) which I used on a stipple ceiling that looked like someone smoked for 150 years and looked remarkable after 2 coats. It had a super hide and easy to apply.



Cover stain:thumbup:


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i used cover stain all day today to paint these dark cabinets although some of the bottoms of the lower cabinets have some weird composite or questionable substrate so i will use shellac on them


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

We have a regional store/brand called Hirshfields that I use mostly. Good stuff for the money. Anybody else ever use it? I also use a lot of Ben Moore. Cabots on decks. I used to work at Ace and the paint is okay, but my local store is busy and understaffed so I'm not willing to wait an hour to get it.


----------



## SPCarpentry&Painting (Feb 7, 2008)

Am I the only one that uses California? I also use BM & SW. I use the SW the most because there the one that the property management co. I work with has their account. I'm hoping to start using BM more often though because they have locations within walking distance to the 3 properties that I do my sub-work at. I just give a price on labor. I have painted 2 houses with California 2010 and loved it. I also liked their solid deck stain. SW deck stain i'm not crazy on.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We used Mythic on a job last week. Flat, eggshell and semi for two days. It just shot right up the charts of our favorite paints.


----------

